# [réseau] Lutim hébergé chez soi accessible IN/OUT Lan

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'aime bien Lut'im - https://lut.im , il est simple et pratique. C'est un hébergeur d'images cryptées (et / ou d'adresse ?) sans clef de conservée.

Les adresses fournies pour partager sont "codées" : c'est anonyme et dans l'esprit du libre.

Je voulais le compiler mais je buttai

Depuis ce matin, je vois « L'envoi d'images est actuellement désactivé, veuillez réessayer plus tard ou contacter l'administrateur (Luc Didry, admin[AT]lut.im). » sur https://lut.im

Je suis tombé sur deux tutos qui se complémentent pour installer et compiler sur une distro binaire ; L'un orienté openrc et l'autre systemd

https://mondedie.fr/d/7313-Tuto-Hebergez-vos-images-L-U-T-Im

http://framacloud.org/cultiver-son-jardin/installation-de-lutim/

J'ai un souci réseau ;

J'héberge Lutim compilé et qui fonctionne à domicile. Et avec une IP de WAN fixe et je cherche à associer ce service à un sous-domaine d'un domaine dont je dispose.

Le problème se situe tout de suite dans /var/www/lutim/lutim.conf si je fait pointer la directive listen sur une adresse ou un sous-domaine redirigé qui pointe sur moi-même ;

Il ne peut se trouver (le truc réseau barbant au possible) et le démarrage du service échoue  :Sad: 

Je n'ai pas envie d'acheter un serveur pour faire tourner Lut'im.

Il y a t'il une solution pour que je puisse accéder de l'intérieur et de l'extérieur de mon LAN à mon service Lut'im maison ?

Merci pour vos conseils avisés.

Bon WE  :Smile: Last edited by pti-rem on Mon Nov 07, 2016 7:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai regardé rapidement une des 2 docs dont tu donnes le lien, je ne vois rien de spécifique à LUTIM qui semble exotique côté [auto]hébergement.

A mon avis, il va falloir que tu t'y colles tout simplement, à comprendre et résoudre tes problèmes "réseau barbant au possible"  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

La base du fameux problème « barbant » c'est que la consultation du site en local doit se faire avec le même nom de domaine que pour y accéder en dehors du LAN

Il y a donc par défaut ;

```
order hosts, bind

multi on
```

et le nom de domaine choisi à faire pointer sur l'IP locale du serveur http Lut'im dans /etc/hosts ;

```
192.168.1.3    lutim.domain.ltd lutim
```

J'ai lu rapidement sur /etc/nsswitch.conf que je n'ai pas modifié ; c'est à approfondir.

J'ai un /etc/resolv.conf avec ;

```
domain n73sm

search n73sm

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

J'ai modifié domain et search sans savoir exactement pour domain et pensant bien faire pour search

n73sm est le résultat de la commande hostname

Avec ce serveur précis Lut'im, ce n'est qu'une question d'esthétique pour l'accès local avec une url identique, Lut'im conservant séparément les images d'après l'url d'accès mais aussi d'après une référence propre unique.

« Seules les images envoyées avec ce navigateur seront listées ici. Les informations sont stockées en localStorage : si vous supprimez vos données localStorage, vous perdrez ces informations. »

Par exemple, les tests avec des Web Proxy, bien qu'appelés avec le nom de domaine choisi, utilisent leur propre adresse d'image.

J'ai utilisé une redirection transparente de mon sous-domaine « lutim » mais les web proxy outrepassent cette adresse pour utiliser les leurs.

kproxy ne passe pas.

Si Lut'im n'est pas le seul service httpd, il est indiqué de l'associer avec Nginx

Google Chrome est un vilain garçon pour suivre l'ordre des directives de recherche du nom de domaine ; Curtis Maurand Sep 1 at 14:43

 *Quote:*   

> Chrome definitely bypasses the system's DNS setting. We have an Active Directory DNS on a small network. We set the DNS to OpenDNS on the AD Server DNS server forwarders. We blocked youtube.com. IE and Firefox give the website blocked page, but Chrome just happily goes to the blocked domain. It is seriously bad form and, moreover, there is no way to contact Google and get help for the problem, nor does there seem to be a setting to force Chrome to use the system's DNS settings.

 

J'avais un mauvais fonctionnement avec Chrome pour l'accès local au liens de Mes Images.

Pour Firefox et Opéra , c'est OK.

J'ai tout le lutim.conf à voir de près maintenant et réfléchir à l'accès à donner.

J'ai bien respiré un bon coup El_Goretto et j'ai repris depuis le début. Ce n'est ni parfait ni finalisé ; je crois que ce n'est jamais vraiment parfait ni finalisé & comme tu le disais si bien « on est bien là pour s'amuser »  :Smile: 

Pour ceux qui ont des systèmes stables et 7/24 avec de la mémoire de masse, ça peut être intéressant de placer ce service.

Je ne sais pas du tout ce qui arrive à lut.im et à son auteur, il ne me reste plus qu'à lui écrire.

édition mardi 8 novembre 2016, 14:03:06 (UTC+0100)

L'espace disque était saturé ; le service officiel est de nouveau op

----------

